# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ból jądra przy dotykaniu

## rokmen

Witam

Od kąd pamiętam mam problem z prawym jądrem, które jest trochę większe i wyżej usytuowane od lewego, a mam teraz 21 lat. 

Problem jest jednak inny, otóż przy dotykaniu górnych okolic najądrza odczuwam lekki ból. Boli mnie tylko to prawe jądro, z lewym jest wszystko ok.

Najgorzej jest kiedy śpię i czasem nieświadomie ugniatam jądro. Nastepnego dnia przy siadaniu albo gwałtowanych ruchach odczuwam ból. 

Byłem kiedyś z tym u lekarza to zalecił mi masowanie jąder, ale w tedy byłem jeszcze za młody i głupi żeby sobie zdawać sprawę że to może byc póżniej z tego jakiś większy problem.

Zastanawiam się czy może powinienem iść ponownie do lekarza czy to po prostu mała wada i nie powinienem tym się przejmować.

Może znajdzie się ktoś kto mi coś doradzi. Będę wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bez badania trudno napisać co się dzieje. Bóle mogą być spowodowane  np. zapaleniem jądra, zatem proszę tego nie bagatelizować i skontaktować się z lekarzem.

----------


## kazik

Ja mam podobny problem.

Jeśli jądro zaczynam dotykać opuszkami palców to czasem przy niewielkim ucisku czuję dyskomfort, takie nieprzyjemne uczucie. 
Czasami jak obejmuję całą dłonią i zacznę dociskać jądro w mosznie np do drugiego jądra lub do nogi to w tedy odczuwam lekki ból.

----------


## karolka

Mój chlopak ma taki sam problem i nie wiem co mam robic ma isc do lekarza?czy to jest cos powaznego

----------


## Kamil

Przyczyna może leżeć w fakcie, że kilka razy powstrzymywany był wytrysk. Być może powstał stan zapalny, nie czekaj zgłoś się do specjalisty.

----------

